# I read more than my friends, but compared to you guys...



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

All right, simple question: How many books have you read this year (since Jan 1 200?
You don't have to list all the books, just the number.
I'm asking because I read much much more than all my friends, but i want to see how I compare to other book nerds and avid readers.
I've read 58 books in 2008, with two more on the way shortly.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

According to what I've recorded in Delicious Library, I am at 95 so far this year.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> According to what I've recorded in Delicious Library, I am at 95 so far this year.


You know, that's awesome, but I think I should also mention that I'm a full-time student, with giant term papers and class everyday.

I'm just trying to make excuses.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> You know, that's awesome, but I think I should also mention that I'm a full-time student, with giant term papers and class everyday.


Hey, you asked! I saw no pre-conditions on your original post.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I got Ken in 03/08. I have 341 books between his memory and the SD card. I have read all of those, but some of them are short stories. That is in addition to the paper books from the months before Ken. I am not really an "improve your mind" type of reader. I read mostly fantasy, sci fi and romance. Stephanie Laurens, Lora Leigh, Christine Feehan, JR Ward, and Anne McCaffrey among others. So comparing the number of books I have read this year to someone who reads more serious works is kinda like comparing apples to oranges. JMO.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Hey, you asked! I saw no pre-conditions on your original post.


I know, I know. I want to be humbled.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I got Ken in 03/08. I have 341 books between his memory and the SD card. I have read all of those, but some of them are short stories. That is in addition to the paper books from the months before Ken. I am not really an "improve your mind" type of reader. I read mostly fantasy, sci fi and romance. Stephanie Laurens, Lora Leigh, Christine Feehan, JR Ward, and Anne McCaffrey among others. So comparing the number of books I have read this year to someone who reads more serious works is kinda like comparing apples to oranges. JMO.


That's also a lot. I've read a bunch of short stories that I haven't counted.
Also, reading sci-fi and fantasy still prob takes the same amount of time than reading a more serious work, right? I due tend to read literary heavy novels, must be the English major in me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Having retired in June 2007, I have just begun to get back into my reading habit. In the past 18 months I have read only 12 books. I still have at least 6 DTB lying around here that I have started and not finished. When I read, really read, I may go through 3 or 4 books non-stop, but I get busy with taking care of my parents or grandkids or building a new house and then have no time to sit and read. Even now I am letting my computer time take up valuable reading time, as well as traveling back and forth to Houston and to Midland to see family.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I read about 100 to 150 books a year. Three newspapers a day. NY Times NY Post and Newsday.  When I was working I also read LA Times and Chicago Tribune.
It sounds like a lot but its not for 3 reasons.
1. I don't watch TV not even the news.
2. I'm retired I worked for one  of those papers and was paid to read them.
3. I'm not in school  or sending someone to school so I have more free time.

Did you add up all the school books you have to read, I sure you read a lot more that you think.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know how many books I've read this year (my estimation: a lot), but this is what I've read since getting the Kindle about three weeks ago:

1. Ring of Hell by Matthew Randazzo V (more like Formatting of Hell)
2. The Great Movies by Roger Ebert (I haven't read everything yet, but it's not really the kind of book made for reading in order)
3. The Amazon Kindle FAQ by Leslie H. Nicoll, Joshua Tallent, and DeLancey Nicoll (great stuff)
4. Hearing Aid by David Langford (see my review here)
5. Marley and Me by John Grogan (fantastic)
6. Suite 606 by J.D. Robb, Mary Blayney, Ruth Ryan Langan, and Mary Kay McComas (loved it)
7. Beware by Richard Laymon (pretty decent, but there are a couple of formatting glitches)
8. Salvation in Death by J.D. Robb (another good Eve Dallas book)
9. He Chose The Nails by Max Lucado
10. The first chapter of Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married by Marian Keyes (it's great, but I got sidetracked by Marley & Me after being sucked in by a sample)
11. Tons of samples and several issues of the online newsletters I subscribe to


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pre-Kindle (the first four months of 200 I read two books: *The Queen's Gambit* by Walter Tevis and the biography of Tom Cruise. Post-Kindle, by my rough count (I don't keep a list or spreadsheet) I have read 49 things. I say "things" because they were mostly books, but that number includes a few short stories and the Mitch Albom commencement speech.

I also read the New York Times every day.

L


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a reading addiction which means that I go through 5-8 books a week, depending on the books.  Needless to say, this means I re-read old friends a lot, so I couldn't tell you how many I've re-read multiple times this year.  For example, I know that I've re-read every book in Eric Flint's 1632 series at least twice this year, once each time something new came out.  So I figure that this year I've hit 150 - 200 discrete books. 
On a related note, I find that I'm going through books even faster on the Kindle.  I think that this might be because most of what I've read so far are old friends that I usually read faster, but I'm wondering if it's the sheer ease of reading.

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

No idea.  I read nine days out of ten.  Can't get to sleep at night without doing so unless I am falling down drunk.  Some days I'll read just a page or two.  Some days I'll read an entire book.  Given that many of the books I read this year were re-reads, I have no way of counting.  I probably average 1 1/2 books a week, so the total may be somewhere around 75.

But then, I work full-time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm retired now and I'm probably reading more than when I worked.  I would say I averaged 4-5 books a week when I worked full time.  I mostly read mystery, adventure, historical fiction, and historical romance.  

My only estimate since I've been Kindled is the 50 or so books on Little Gertie, which I've read since 8/29.  I've also read some DTB's in between.  

Don't worry, Student McDiddy, you have plenty of time to catch up with us.  Once an avid reader, always an avid reader.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm retired now and I'm probably reading more than when I worked. I would say I averaged 4-5 books a week when I worked full time. I mostly read mystery, adventure, historical fiction, and historical romance.
> 
> My only estimate since I've been Kindled is the 50 or so books on Little Gertie, which I've read since 8/29. I've also read some DTB's in between.
> 
> Don't worry, Student McDiddy, you have plenty of time to catch up with us. Once an avid reader, always an avid reader.


You worked full time and still read almost a book a day? Unless you're reading Lemony Snicket, I don't see how that's possible. Even those take about three hours each.

Unless you were reading at work.....


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I did that too. Worked full time and still fit in a book a day. I read a book a day. I definitely have to have plenty on hand to read. I re-read alot of my favorites too. So many books, so little time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You worked full time and still read almost a book a day? Unless you're reading Lemony Snicket, I don't see how that's possible. Even those take about three hours each.
> 
> Unless you were reading at work.....


I'm a very fast reader ... just like I cook my grits. Lunch time at work gives me about 50 minutes of read time, then there are the two 15 minute breaks. I also read at breakfast and dinner, that's maybe another hour. Throne room time; part of my heritage. I always keep a book in my car, so waiting in line at the drive thru gave me more time. Maybe two hours at night. Weekends were heaviest reading time. I live alone and books are my SO. I can't think of better companions.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been averaging a book a week but I am reading The Stand now & it is taking longer. How wonderful to be able to read a book a day. I have so many books I want to read!

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've been averaging a book a week but I am reading The Stand now & it is taking longer. How wonderful to be able to read a book a day. I have so many books I want to read!
> 
> Linda


I take my mother to the library every two weeks where she takes out six books. She usually finishes them in about 10 days. Her secret? She doesn't sleep.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I take my mother to the library every two weeks where she takes out six books. She usually finishes them in about 10 days. Her secret? She doesn't sleep.


I could easliy do that Gertiekindle if I didn't have to work.  One day though...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I could easliy do that Gertiekindle if I didn't have to work.  One day though...


Don't count on it. I swear, I'm busier now than I was when I worked full-time. I don't know how people actually get bored when they retire. There's no time to be bored.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Don't count on it. I swear, I'm busier now than I was when I worked full-time. I don't know how people actually get bored when they retire. There's no time to be bored.


I hear that from many of my friends that are retired.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> All right, simple question: How many books have you read this year (since Jan 1 200?


28 Kindle
83 DTB
35 Unabridged Audio

There are thing things the help to boost my numbers:

1. I work from home, so don't have a long commute to the office.
2. I don't have children.
3. I don't watch TV; I rarely watch movies.
4. I don't really have other hobbies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never counted.  At least, not since grade school when they made you count to prove you read anything.  They usually didn't believe how many I'd read.  I probably read less now in terms of books but I read more magazines and newspapers.  I always have a book with me.  Now, with my Kindle, I always have a bunch of books with me.  

Ann


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I never counted either...but maybe I should start. Good New Year's Resolution, right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Gertie: Were these _magic_ books? Did you check them out from the same library where Bastian got The Neverending Story?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gertie: Were these _magic_ books? Did you check them out from the same library where Bastian got The Neverending Story?


Only the Potter books. Do you like your books regular, creamy or al dente?

Now I'm going to have to read _The Neverending Story_.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I've read 147 so far this year, not counting short stories. I keep a spreadsheet and have for since 1991. It helps me remember which books I have read and which I have not. My low has been 83 and a high of 152. Looks like I will probably beat the 152 number this year, mostly because of the Kindle. I was running a bit behind this year until I purchased the Kindle, that significantly picked my reading back up.

Wife reads more than I do, a lot more. She doesn't keep track, but I wouldn't be surprised if she doubles what I read.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> All right, simple question: How many books have you read this year (since Jan 1 200?
> You don't have to list all the books, just the number.
> I'm asking because I read much much more than all my friends, but i want to see how I compare to other book nerds and avid readers.
> I've read 58 books in 2008, with two more on the way shortly.


About 100 - 110. I know I read about 2 books a week, sometimes more if the books are short.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to admit how far I'm at the opposite extreme. I've read *4* books this year.

I'm a single mom, own my own house, work full time, commute an hour each way, have a cat, bunny, fish, and puppy. It's been hard to find the time to read, and when you don't read often you are not as familiar with the books and authors so it takes longer to find something to read. And I hate dragging those DTBs with me.

My Kindle, Anabel, and this forum are already changing this. Two of the four books have been read within the last two weeks that I've had Anabel. She goes everywhere with me, it's even easy to read while waiting for the bus. And this forum is introducing me to more books and authors.

I will probably never read as many books as the average KindleBoards member, but when I say the Kindle has changed my reading, it really has. In another year I expect my total will be much higher.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

tessa said:


> Did you add up all the school books you have to read, I sure you read a lot more that you think.


I only added a school book if it was a novel and I read the whole thing. I don't count such and such chapter from this textbook.
I don't read any newspapers except my daily school paper, maybe 8 pages long. But i definitely do watch TV, though honestly I read more. And I don't play video games (except Rock Band whenever I get the chance).


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Pre-Kindle (the first four months of 200 I read two books: *The Queen's Gambit* by Walter Tevis and the biography of Tom Cruise. Post-Kindle, by my rough count (I don't keep a list or spreadsheet) I have read 49 things. I say "things" because they were mostly books, but that number includes a few short stories and the Mitch Albom commencement speech.
> 
> I also read the New York Times every day.
> 
> L


Is that New yorks times subscription worth it? (I'm assuming you have the Kindle one).
Also, I've always wondered about Newspaper readers, when you say you 'read it" do you mean every article front to back? Or you skimmed the headlines and read only the ones that interested you.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> I have a reading addiction which means that I go through 5-8 books a week, depending on the books. Needless to say, this means I re-read old friends a lot, so I couldn't tell you how many I've re-read multiple times this year. For example, I know that I've re-read every book in Eric Flint's 1632 series at least twice this year, once each time something new came out. So I figure that this year I've hit 150 - 200 discrete books.
> On a related note, I find that I'm going through books even faster on the Kindle. I think that this might be because most of what I've read so far are old friends that I usually read faster, but I'm wondering if it's the sheer ease of reading.
> 
> Katiekat


So you read about a book a day. Wow. How many hours would you say you spend on a 300 page book? Reading DTB I averaged about a minute a page, so that'd be 5 hours a day reading for the average book. Argh, I just don't think I can do that


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Is that New yorks times subscription worth it? (I'm assuming you have the Kindle one).
> Also, I've always wondered about Newspaper readers, when you say you 'read it" do you mean every article front to back? Or you skimmed the headlines and read only the ones that interested you.


I have a Washington Post subscription. I read it every day. Don't always read all articles but usually read the first few paragraphs. Frequently that tells me all I care about of a story but sometimes I'll read the whole thing. There are only a few pictures and no comics, ads or box scores. Sometimes it's a little confusing because a main story will have a sidebar but on Kindle they're just two different stories. You have to pay a little attention sometime to figure out which stories sorta go together. I like it. I never read the paper paper nearly as much. I do still have a paper subscription for Sundays since that's where the coupons are. I read the comics I like and check out sports teams standings on line and don't miss the adds at all.

Ann


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

When I was your age I couldn't sit and read for 5 hours. There was too much to see and do.  Come back in 40 or so years and see how many books you can read in a week.
I don't read the sports part of newspapers or sales  If you take sales and sports out of a newspaper and its not that much to read.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

hmm, I think I'm an internet news guy at heart. There would prob be one headline that catches my eye and I'd lose interest after a paragraph. 
I'm thinking about magazine subscriptions though, pretty cheap and once a month is an easier commitment.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> So you read about a book a day. Wow. How many hours would you say you spend on a 300 page book? Reading DTB I averaged about a minute a page, so that'd be 5 hours a day reading for the average book. Argh, I just don't think I can do that


I run between 1 and 2 pages per minute on DTBs - usually depending on the author and whether or not I've read the book before. For instance, Janet Evanovich's books take me about 2 hours or less to read, Mercedes Lackey's 2.5 - 3 hours. David Weber usually takes me a couple of days to read initially - I slog through all the technical details he seems to love so much on the first reading then skip them in re-reading. So I think we have about the same reading speed, I just have more free time to read - I usually read during my 2 15 minute breaks and my half an hour lunch, then read through dinner and before bed. I hardly ever watch TV except for college football and if I'm bored and don't have any new books to read, I spend a couple hours a night on the internet and I force myself to do some housework on the weekends, so I have lots of reading time. No nasty homework and assigned reading and little social life other than visiting my friends that live in-state and going to SF conventions about 5 times a year to see all my other friends. Ah, to win the lottery!  Then I'd hardly ever have time to read, I'd be too busy traveling and having fun.

Katiekat


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah to win then lottery, then ALL I'LL DO IS READ


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've read 114 books on my Kindle sinch March 21.  Some of them are re-reads, some of them are shorter stories (J.D. Robb in Death novellas). Before March 21, I hadn't picked up a DTB in probably 3-4 years. I always listened to books on my ipod. Now I do both. I read for several hours in the evening after the kids go to bed, and I listen to books while in the car and I'm in the car ALOT! I also always have both ipod and Kindle with me wherever I am so if I have a few spare minutes, I'm reading/listening. I have copies of many books in both audio and Kindle version so I jump back and forth between the 2 if I can. Yes, my habit is expensive, but it's about the only vice I have and it's one of the reasons I work part-time. It's well worth the money to me.

I started the Stephanie Plum series last night and I'm almost finished with the first book. It will be the 4th book I've read since Dec 1st.

I also read to the kids a lot. We probably read a book or two a week out loud.

I don't watch much TV and as I said before, housework isn't a high priority.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I started the Stephanie Plum series last night and I'm almost finished with the first book. It will be the 4th book I've read since Dec 1st.


They are such easy reads and so much fun. I hope you're enjoying Stephanie. She just gets better as more family members play a bigger part.

I see by your sig you're also reading the Born In trilogy. That's my third fave NR trilogy. First is Chesapeake Bay (Quinn Brothers +1), second is the Key trilogy.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Also, I've always wondered about Newspaper readers, when you say you 'read it" do you mean every article front to back? Or you skimmed the headlines and read only the ones that interested you.


I get the Wall Street Journal, and it's so much easier reading it on the Kindle just for that very reason. All the articles are hyperlinked with a short description, so all you do is browse the list and click on the ones you want to read. Back button brings you right back where you left off on the article list.

How fast I read depends on what kind of book - some that I have make you think as you read them, which extends the time a bit. If it's a book in a series where I'm familiar with the characters already - like the 800 page Harry Potters - I can polish it off in 8 hours or so.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bosslady said:


> How fast I read depends on what kind of book - some that I have make you think as you read them, which extends the time a bit. If it's a book in a series where I'm familiar with the characters already - like the 800 page Harry Potters - I can polish it off in 8 hours or so.


That's about how fast I read the Potter books. Just for fun, I timed HBP ... 8.5 hours.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> They are such easy reads and so much fun. I hope you're enjoying Stephanie. She just gets better as more family members play a bigger part.
> 
> I see by your sig you're also reading the Born In trilogy. That's my third fave NR trilogy. First is Chesapeake Bay (Quinn Brothers +1), second is the Key trilogy.


I was hooked on Stephanie the minute


Spoiler



grandma shot the chicken



I'm working my way through all of Nora Roberts. I enjoy her trilogies. Since getting Edgar I have read:

In Death Series (all 33 including novellas)
In the Garden Trilogy
Concannon Sisters Trilogy (finished yesterday)
The Circle Trilogy
Sign of the Seven Trilogy
The Key Trilogy
Three Sisters Trilogy
Irish Trilogy

I have the Dream Trilogy and the Chesapeake Bay series left to read and then I'll start on her stand alones. Hopefully they'll get some of the earlier ones kindlized as well. I read Cheaspeake Bay several years ago. I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland myself and I live close to where I think she set the book. It's hard for me to pick a favorite, I enjoy them all so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I was hooked on Stephanie the minute
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


ROTF. I forgot that. When I finish the series, I'm going to go back and read them again.



> I have the Dream Trilogy and the Chesapeake Bay series left to read and then I'll start on her stand alones. Hopefully they'll get some of the earlier ones kindlized as well. I read Cheaspeake Bay several years ago. I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland myself and I live close to where I think she set the book. It's hard for me to pick a favorite, I enjoy them all so much.


My favorite standalones are Homeport and Northern Lights. Blue Smoke is good, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertiekindle,

I've noticed you and I read and enjoy a lot of the same books!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, I'll confess I've read 210 books this year, plus the Wall Street Journal everyday, Time, Newsweek, Forbes, Fortune, Businessweek, the Washington Post and any thing I can get my hands on.  I even read cereal boxes if I'm bored and out of books or magazines.   Since I got my Kindle I don't have to do that any more.  I work full time, but I'm a fast reader, I can read a book a night if there is nothing on TV or my computer.  I have to pace my self or I'd be broke.  I can't reread books, I remember all of them and they have to be supper special for me to reread them.  Sad.....

Ah yes to win the lottery and then be able to travel and read all the time.  I keep trying!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I get the Wall Street Journal, and it's so much easier reading it on the Kindle just for that very reason. All the articles are hyperlinked with a short description, so all you do is browse the list and click on the ones you want to read. Back button brings you right back where you left off on the article list.


Yes, that's exactly how I read the New York Times. I love it. I find interesting articles that I never would have stumbled across in the online edition.



> How fast I read depends on what kind of book - some that I have make you think as you read them, which extends the time a bit. If it's a book in a series where I'm familiar with the characters already - like the 800 page Harry Potters - I can polish it off in 8 hours or so.


While I could read HP that fast, I actually read them slowly to try to stretch them out and make them last. If I am enjoying a book, I like to savor it. That doesn't always work, though. Sometimes I rush through to find out what happens.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I even read cereal boxes if I'm bored and out of books or magazines.


I've read a fair number of toothpaste tubes in my life (guess where!). Also tampon boxes.

LOL

L


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I've read a fair number of toothpaste tubes in my life (guess where!). Also tampon boxes.


thats why my husband put up shelves behind the throne - tired of having dozens of books on the bathroom floor...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I've read a fair number of toothpaste tubes in my life (guess where!). Also tampon boxes.
> 
> LOL
> 
> L


LOL Shampoo bottles are fun too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Gertiekindle,
> 
> I've noticed you and I read and enjoy a lot of the same books!


You're right. We do. I hadn't realized that until you pointed it out.

*Leslie,* I almost always read books quickly. The savoring comes in read two, three ...


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I've read seven this year. One was a DTB, which I started right after I had ordered my Kindle, and the rest has been on the Kindle. It doesn't seem like much but it would have been none if I hadn't bought the Kindle.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think I've read more than about 10 or 12 books this year. I always seem to have too many things to do. Even if I'm not doing stuff, I'm procrastinating doing those things online. I guess I'm a Kindle failure 

The times when I did spend reading were when I was visiting my mother in London (she spends a lot of the day reading, so it was easier for me), on the 12-hour plane trip to visit her, and while my fiance was in hospital. I guess I really need to be away from the distractions of home to get some good reading done. I work full time, and it's a mentally exhausting job that leaves me with little interest in doing anything that requires concentration when I get home.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm one of the "at least a book a day" people.  I have no use for television and spend my free time in the evenings reading.  As others have mentioned, I am never without at least one book (now lots!) so I read on breaks and at lunch.  I am a very fast reader, but I tend to read rather "light" books.  By that I mean that I don't really have to concentrate on what I'm reading to get through it.  And I read books multiple times... some of them just get better each time as I discover new things.
Now when I have to read technical stuff (computer software) for work, I have to slow way down and let things process as I read.
I think a lot of it is just a personal style kind of thing.  When I was little, my mother would have to take the book away before I came to the dinner table, before I took a bath, before I went to bed...  So I learned to get through books quickly since I might have to give up whatever I was reading at any time 
Andra


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

106 so far this year.

I work full time but have a second, seasonal job I coat check three nights a week at a local restaurant, which allows me to read.  On nights I don't work, I still generally read at least an hour.  I spend a good amount of my free time reading and it is my most enjoyed hobby.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Well since starting this thread I've finished two more books. Still that's only 60.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I never have kept up with how much I read until I got my Kindle in September. I think it will be interesting to see how much I read in 2009. We have some speed readers here!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

W-O-W!  We have some super readers here!
I just went to manage my account and have read 34 books on my kindle since May.

While I love to read, I love my DVR too, so when the kids go to bed, 
I check out on the couch for a few hours with the TV before heading to bed and my kindle. (and DH too  )


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I've read a fair number of toothpaste tubes in my life (guess where!). Also tampon boxes.
> 
> LOL
> 
> L


I can relate!



bosslady said:


> thats why my husband put up shelves behind the throne - tired of having dozens of books on the bathroom floor...


Can relate to books on the bathroom floor, too! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> They're quite absorbent.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Angela said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Sears catalogs??


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm glad I am not the only one who reads so much. Even when I was reading DTB's I had to have atleast 30 or so sitting around to choose from. Now I do the same with my Kindle but they are not cluttering up the house. I download books atleast once a week just to feed my habit, but have been trying to be good and find all the bargains I can. A book a day comes up to alot if I am not careful. Luckily I like to reread some of my books every once in awhile. Especially Nora Roberts.


----------

